# David Attenborough



## Twitch_80 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I scored brand new copies of 'Blue Planet' special edition 4 disc box set, and 'Life in Cold Blood' for 13.69 GPB which works out at about $21.40 Aus delivered off Amazon UK. I reckon thats not bad so thought Id share.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2011)

very good score.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 25, 2011)

There are plenty available. 

I put it on a few hours ago and even though Ive watched it before I just cant bring myself to turn it off and sleep.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2011)

David Attenborough has been my hero for 20 years. I started watching his docos when I was around 6, and I reckon I've watched him nearly every week since then


----------



## Bez84 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the hard cover book and dvd boxset of life in cold blood off ebay for around $35 gotta love online bargains


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 25, 2011)

Life in cold blood is quality. I find my self watching it every week haha.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 25, 2011)

I ended up watching it until about 8am, heading off to work now feeling slightly tired!! Just as amazing third time round.


----------



## mattyg (Aug 25, 2011)

make sure u find out what region the dvd plays in. e.g
• Region 1: United States of America, Canada
• Region 2: Europe (including France), Greece, Turkey, Egypt, Arabia, Japan, South Africa
• Region 3: Taiwan, Korea, Philippines, Indonesia, Hong Kong, Thailand, Vietnam
• Region 4: Mexico, South America, Central America, Australia, New Zealand, Pacific Islands, Caribbean
• Region 5: Russia (former USSR), Eastern Europe, India, most of Africa, Nort Korea, Mongolia
• Region 6: China.
and also ntsc and pal


----------



## Rattler (Aug 25, 2011)

Although i enjoy any animal docos, David Attenborough attributes everything he talks about to the illogical idea of evolution. 
I like this vid:
[video=youtube_share;2rRWcKQys4w]http://youtu.be/2rRWcKQys4w[/video]


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 25, 2011)

Rattler said:


> Although i enjoy any animal docos, David Attenborough attributes everything he talks about to the illogical idea of evolution.
> I like this vid:



as opposed to the 'logical' idea of an all seeing creator lol ??? he as a geologist & someone who has visited every corner of the world I go with his theories personally......

Being a pom Attenborough is a legend there also.....


----------



## sher_khan13 (Aug 25, 2011)

i wish he was my grandfather


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2011)

Rattler said:


> Although i enjoy any animal docos, David Attenborough attributes everything he talks about to the illogical idea of evolution.


So kindly state why evolution is Illogical. Please answer in a way that does not rely on superstition.


----------



## Rattler (Aug 25, 2011)

Every computer is designed then built by someone, right?
It simply does not make sense to acknowledge that a computer needs a designer and builder and at the same time claim that a complicated cell accidentally sprang into existence.


----------



## slide (Aug 26, 2011)

Rattler said:


> Every computer is designed then built by someone, right?
> It simply does not make sense to acknowledge that a computer needs a designer and builder and at the same time claim that a complicated cell accidentally sprang into existence.


 No, the evil scientist dont claim that complicated cells sprang into existence, that is what religion suggests. However they do claim that SIMPLE Single- Celled organisms were the basis of early life, then evolved progressively to give us life as we know it. 
If you dont believe in Evolution i sure hope you dont breed your animals as that might be contradictory to your beliefs as you would be witnessing and contributing to evolution after a few generations of selective breeding.
Whats with the crazy computer analogy that appears to have no relevance to evolution? Random!

Attenborough in one word- legendary. Love his work!


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 26, 2011)

& to boot are all the fossils of animals that are found with evolutional pointers just 'placed' there by the high & mighty just to 'keep us off his scent' ????


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 26, 2011)

If you ever suffer from insomnia, get his video "The Secret Life of Plants" and I can guarantee you'll be asleep in 5 minutes! 

Attenborough has been a hero of mine for a long time also!


----------



## Rattler (Aug 26, 2011)

The motor of a car or a computer are systems just like the cells in our reptiles or DNA are systems. And systems need to be designed then made and that takes directed energy for it to happen in an organised way. Undirected energy results in disorder. 

Some evolutionists believe 
1. Key elements somehow combined
to form basic molecules.
2. These molecules then linked together in the exact sequences
required to form DNA, RNA, or protein with the
capacity to store the information needed to carry out tasks
essential to life.
3. The molecules somehow formed the specific sequences
needed to replicate themselves. 

Come ON!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2011)

Amazon is awesome! I got a brand new copy of 'Varanoid Lizards of the World' for $30!


----------



## saximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Rattler stop being retarded and ruining an otherwise good thread. Go read a book (other than the one you are obviously reading) and learn something. 

He really is a fantastic documentarist. I'm gonna have to see if I can find this special edition of LICB


----------



## Rattler (Aug 26, 2011)

use ya brain man. i didnt fall on the keyboard and this reply just "happened". We have so much to appreciate.
OUT


----------



## Basstones (Aug 26, 2011)

Rattler said:


> use ya brain man. i didnt fall on the keyboard and this reply just "happened". We have so much to appreciate.
> OUT


I really feel that this is one forum where you won't win your argument, and the process to get there is going to be a flame war. Regardless this thread isn't the place for it so I'll respectfully leave it at that and get back to what is a good topic.

I recently had the 'Great Events' series recommended to me and finished watching it last night. Amazing! The scenes with the herring migration were phenomenal...


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2011)

Rattler said:


> Every computer is designed then built by someone, right?



We know that a computer has a designer because
a/ There is no naturalistic explanation for a computer
b/ We can actually meet, touch and lick a computer designer ( though knowing geek hygiene I wouldn't recommend the latter )
c/ We can go and watch computers being made and see that identical copies come off an assembly line. What we don't see is daddy computer buying mummy computer a drink and , because they didn't us a firewall, make baby computer who is a little bit different than its parents 



Rattler said:


> It simply does not make sense to acknowledge that a computer needs a designer and builder and at the same time claim that a complicated cell accidentally sprang into existence.


Biochemistry is not "accidental", It inevitably produces complex products. Amino acids and other complex molecules are even known to form in space. Also nobody knows what the most primitive cells looked like. All the cells around today are the product of billions of years of evolution. The earliest self-replicator was likely very much simpler than anything alive today; self-replicating molecules need not be all that complex (A self-replicating peptide. [Nature. 1996] - PubMed - NCBI), and protein-building systems can also be simple ( Missing links made simple : Nature News ).
And even though we cannot definitely how life first originated, this in no way degrades the theory of evolution, as it does not deal with the origin of life, just its adaptation to the current conditions. 
And finally, saying that life has gradually evolved is far,far more logical than a magical, all-powerful pan-galactic being that has always existed ands stumbled around for (infinity - 6000) years before saying "let there be light"


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess that seals the deal then. We were all magiced into existence.

And you are confusing your terms, evolution is about species changing and adapting to their environment. Abiogenesis is the theory of how life started. There is alot of evidence to support both theories, an awful lot more than an old book (which i have read) which supports creation. 



Rattler said:


> Every computer is designed then built by someone, right?
> It simply does not make sense to acknowledge that a computer needs a designer and builder and at the same time claim that a complicated cell accidentally sprang into existence.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 27, 2011)

Even if the region is not Aussie you can just plug a laptop into the tv. Im onto the blue planet now, really good and I havent seen it all before so Im totally sucked in.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Even if the region is not Aussie you can just plug a laptop into the tv. Im onto the blue planet now, really good and I havent seen it all before so Im totally sucked in.


I should state that I have both sets and they are both fantastic. You have to feel sorry for small schooling fish though.


----------



## Frankee000 (Aug 27, 2011)

sher_khan13 said:


> i wish he was my grandfather


 
I wish he was ME...!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.877657,144.771339


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea I love his stuff too, I have most of his DVDs and get them from GB ages before they are released in OZ and at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

I as many have grown up amazed transfixed and wait eagerly for a new episode to come on. I recon even if your not an avid animal lover (which most are here) I think in his presentation you can see the man thrives on doing these series and totally loves his work and the world he lives in. D.A. You rock.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 27, 2011)

Have to feel sorry for the whale calf as well as the small fish. 

The deep sea episode is really interesting, some very cool animals and the underwater 'lake'! 

Does anyone know a good doco on killer whales?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 27, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Have to feel sorry for the whale calf as well as the small fish.
> 
> The deep sea episode is really interesting, some very cool animals and the underwater 'lake'!
> 
> Does anyone know a good doco on killer whales?


DA "Trials of life" has them hunting seals on the beach
also there is an ABC DVD called "Killers In Eden" that is about Killers of Eden: Killers in Eden


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> DA "Trials of life" has them hunting seals on the beach
> also there is an ABC DVD called "Killers In Eden" that is about Killers of Eden: Killers in Eden



Awesome, cheers.


----------

